# Ace doesn't get it.



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I put Ace in the lot today with 3 young does. He has no clue what to do and runs from them. He is just a little over 6 months old but I was really hoping he could get the job done this fall. Here are his 3 ladies.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

give him time...nature will kick in lol...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, when the girls are in standing heat, they will see him differently and he should get the idea.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is still a bit immature. While they can get females pregnant, I don't count on them to do the job at that age.


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

I have 2 Jr bucks i plan on using this year - one is 7months old one is 6 months old. I had a nubian doe ready to breed yesterday 6 rday so I went and grabbed the 7 month old boy. He knew right what to do and I had 3 successful breedings out of him.. Now today I had another doe come into heat to i grabbed the 6 month old who has been acting "bucky" wwwayy longer than the 7 month old - put him in with a doe who is standing - he jumps up acts like he is going somewhere with it but is really not getting it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL.yep its a gamble using a young buck...My lamancha was four months last season and serviced all my lamancha ladies with no trouble.....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you dig a little whole for her back legs to even up the height between her whoo whoo and his junk, that may help him get it done.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I had 5 mo old buckling breed 4 does last year. I didn't think he could reach them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no question that it is possible for those young guys to get the girls pregnant, especially the ones you don't want to use for breeding. But there are plenty of those boys who just aren't ready and need more time. I don't see them as being reliable until closer to a year old. They are certainly more reliable at around 8 months but I like the reliability at a year old. It doesn't mean that they are bad or infertile. No different than any other species.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When I first started out in goats. I had a 4 month old, breed 24 mature does, all conceived.


----------

